# shoulder instability



## Jamie Dezenzo (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello all,

I have anterior Bankhart repair (29806) and HAGL (Humeral avulsion glenohumeral ligament) repair via scope

From what I'm understanding the ligament is part of the 29806, correct?

Thanks!

Jamie


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Mar 9, 2012)

any takers on this?

Thanks!


----------



## nrichard (Mar 9, 2012)

My thought is yes it would be included.  The ortho coding companion states,  (in the description) “the quality and laxity of the capsule are assessed and the joint is explored for damage to the labrum or glenoid…… the capsule is advanced superiorly  and attached to the labrum (the glenohumeral ligament is one of the four ligaments that make up the joint capsule of the shoulder) with sutures .


----------



## jdemar (Mar 9, 2012)

I agree.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Mar 9, 2012)

great and that was my thinking...Have a great weekend!


----------

